# Salt and Pepper shakers



## Stephen (Jan 26, 2004)

Hmmm, I found this so fascinating and such a useless waste of time, that the best solution I could think of was to create a poll!

First, read this:

http://ask.yahoo.com/ask/20040126.html

Then answer the poll and add your own comments.

Me personally, the salt can't come out fast enough. But give me a mill for my pepper and I'm a happy man.


----------



## Max (Jan 26, 2004)

1.  Salt...I never touch the stuff.
2.  Pepper...I (almost) never touch the stuff.
3.  I wish the holes in the oregano dispenser were larger.
4.  Pass the garlic powder please.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2004)

What would we ever do without a Miscellaneous forum?  :lol:

For me, I'm a big time pepper user (fresh-ground only). I rarely use salt on anything except for two things: corn on the cob and fried eggs.


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hardly ever use either of them.  Although I'm not that fussy about my food anyway.  The wife is always telling me to slow down and "taste" my food.  :roll: 

Smitty


----------



## teachski (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't know where my salt shaker is..... but the pepper one gets lots of use along with the saltless lemon pepper.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 26, 2004)

I never use salt except when cooking and the recipe requires it, or when having company over. That said, I have a salt shaker with traditional Morton's, and a salt mill loaded with sea salt.

I keep two pepper mills and use them all the time. One has regular black peppercorns, the other has a blend that includes a touch of clove and is terrific on a steak.


----------



## pepsi (Jan 27, 2004)

And I thought that I was the only one that questioned this. I never understood why something that was not good for you and had a fine grain would have the most and biggest holes.

I rarely use salt except where the recipe calls for it and I'm not sure if I can get away without it. Pepper?  Put it on almost anything. Mills are great but if its not coming out fast enough you can't take the top off and pour.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 27, 2004)

The running joke in my family was that we could get my father a salt mill for Christmas, but then he'd end up with Carpal Tunnel....


----------



## Max (Jan 28, 2004)

the8re said:
			
		

> The running joke in my family was that we could get my father a salt mill for Christmas, but then he'd end up with Carpal Tunnel....



  I can sympathize...as a teenager, and much to the consternation of my Mom, I'd liberally sprinkle my Sunday dinner ham with salt.  What was I thinking?


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Jan 28, 2004)

Salt-----I.V. Bag on a moderate drip.
Pepper--Love the stuff.

Have always loved salt. Have cut back recently.

True story. As a teen I would add salt to my Saltines!!
True story II. Do NOT like salt with my margaritta. Weird?


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 2, 2004)

I can not vote in this absolutely special poll since my situation does not pertain. In order to create the most accurate and up to date thread possible, I must share the following fascinating facts!

I have glass and stainless steel salt & pepper shakers. Each has 11 exactly equal holes. So as to pour equally. 
__________________
I do not discriminate!


----------



## SilentCal (Feb 3, 2004)

Hardly ever use pepper and I only put salt on popcorn.   My dad puts salt in his beer.   Never understood that one.


----------



## severine (Feb 7, 2004)

What an odd topic.... but one I'm sure many (without wanting to admit it) have wondered about...
We have these neat mills for both salt and pepper that I found...the tops have what look like old-style faucet handles that you turn to crush the salt or pepper.  I'll admit, I'm bad with the salt, but I hardly ever use pepper.


----------

